# Futura and Monkemobile



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Are any of the resin casters out there still making the Futura(pre Batmobile) and the Monkeemobile HO slot cars?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

MrWillysGasser was casting the Futura that fit the TJet style chassis. Needed a little modeling work before it was ready to paint or mount, but still a good casting. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

MrWillysGasser, ya still out there?

Marty


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

yeap.l have a couple of ready to run ones.red blue green and white 35.00 includs shipping in the good old usa. mounted on a johnny lightng tuff ones chassis.

http://hometown.aol.com/bigkmotion/index.html


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

mrwillysgasser said:


> yeap.l have a couple of ready to run ones.red blue green and white 35.00 includs shipping in the good old usa. mounted on a johnny lightng tuff ones chassis.
> 
> http://hometown.aol.com/bigkmotion/index.html



Kevin, I just checked out your work man...and I must say that I do like some of your cars......especially the Thames panel :thumbsup:


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Jeff Ryan at "Smokin T-Jets" still makes the Monkee Mobile

see link.

http://www.hoslotcars.cc/monkee_mobile.asp

Chet


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for the info guys!

Marty


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I've been thinking about this thread for a couple of days and it confuses me. On the Futura, I can't help, but Kevin looks as he's got you covered. I wish Mr. Willys would post some pics of the customs he's done. They're brilliant! 

I bought my Monkee-mobile from a place in Mich. called Bobby's Hobby Lobby. It was several years ago and I don't know if they still have them, but I saw where they had stuff on Epay, so they might be still around. I think it was $15.00+ S&h. 

I viewed the link that 73 mustang posted (thanks 73) and although I don't want to start a negative chain here, I would like to voice my opinion. Although I don't know this person or the circumstance surrounding his (her) business, and without any accompanying explanation's, I can only comment on what I read there, and I think the pricing on some of those items is ridiculous and absurd. I was very interested in the Dragula slot until I read the price, but when I seen it was a die-cast that really got me confused. I would hope for that money it would be a hand-tooled D-C and not a JL body on a Slim-line chassis or something along that line. The same with the Munster's Coach. Several other were also die-cast too. What gives? 
Is there a sick relative that looking after must offset these prices, or maybe a half dozen kids that need funds for collage? I don't know. I wouldn't pay those prices for what appears to be die-cast with slot chassis. Again, I am not going to get in a flame-war because of my comments because I really am in the dark with this one, but did I miss something?  The info is very much appreciated, though.
thanks....


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'm thinkin' it is a mis-print. Probably meant to say $24.00.


Marty


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Hey Boss9, no worries on posting your opinion. Thats what makes this board great. I would be interested in the contact info you had for that Monkee Mobile. As for Jeff Ryan's Smokin T-Jets, I have dealt with him in the past he treated me fairly IMHO. My theory on the "Dragula" car is that its an out of production or limited edition unit that is already worth big $ to dicast collectors and it must take a fair amount of effort to shoe horn a working T-jet under it. Same for the Munster's Coach. I have both these cars in Static Dicast and while I would not pay $240 for them, I also would not hack them up to make slot cars out of them. They are just too nice and my skills aren't up to it. On a side note, I bought my repro Batmobile from Jeff and it not only came detailed with all the red striping + the bat on the door, it also included a NOS T-Jet with shunted pickups and a red "rice grain" bulb in the back to simulate a turbine flame. Price was $30 about 5 years ago and it looks like he may have upgraded the wheels so the price is now $45. Still cheaper than a real Bat and I should know cause IM CHEAP !!! Not trying to promote or defend, just my viewpoint.

Chet


----------

